# Java font used to be great!



## Deleted member 63539 (Jul 19, 2020)

What happened with the latest openjdk8 port? I remember the last time I used FreeBSD 11.3, with openjdk8 build 222 installed from binary package, the font is very smooth and looks even better than native applications. Now I come back everything is messed up. How to get back the smooth and good looking font? I use Java based applications a lot: JEdit, MuCommander, Netbeans, Pixelitor,...


----------

